# Outcast Mega Shark Tournament Results



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

I would like to thank everyone involved in making this a great success. We ended up with over 10,000 spectators through the gate in the two days. This will definitely make this one of the largest spectator events in Pensacola. I would like to thank the RFRA for there unbelievable help in making this a great event for Pensacola. I hope they will consider having there tournament along with the shark tournament next year. Special thanks to Marty White of WXBM and Bob Sharp for doing an outstanding job as MC's and keeping the crowd entertained. I hope everyone enjoyed the tournament as much as I did. Here are the results:<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 36pt">2008 Mega Shark Tournament Results<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">Open Division<o></o></U>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">1<SUP>st</SUP> Team Flat Line-Mark Bosler-496.6<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">2<SUP>nd</SUP> Player-Aaron Andrews-223.4<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">3<SUP>rd</SUP> All R Nothin-Jacob Matlock-196.6<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">4<SUP>th</SUP> Fully Involved-Butch Harper-177.0<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">5<SUP>th</SUP> Loan Ranger-Tyler Pittman-163.4<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">Top Small Boat<o></o></U>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">Team Flat Line-Mark Bosler-496.6<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">Bull Shark<o></o></U>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">1<SUP>st</SUP> Player-Aaron Andrews-223.4<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">2<SUP>nd</SUP> Vacant<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">Hammerhead<o></o></U>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">1<SUP>st</SUP> All R Nothin-Jacob Matlock-196.6<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">2<SUP>nd</SUP> Fully Involved-Butch Harper-177.0<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">Tiger Shark<o></o></U>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">1<SUP>st</SUP> Team Flat Line-Mark Bosler-496.6<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">2<SUP>nd</SUP> Vacant<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">Mako<o></o></U>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">1<SUP>st </SUP>Vacant<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">2<SUP>nd </SUP>Vacant<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">Lady Angler<o></o></U>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">1<SUP>st</SUP> Vacant<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">2<SUP>nd</SUP> Vacant<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">Junior <o></o></U>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">1<SUP>st</SUP> Tyler Pittman-Loan Ranger-163.4<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">2<SUP>nd</SUP> Vacant<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">Tag and Release<o></o></U>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">1<SUP>st</SUP> The Hoss-4 Tags<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">2<SUP>nd</SUP> All R Nothin-3 Tags<o></o>


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

Great Job Outcast, Thanks for the taking care of the youngsters with the Rock Walls & Water Slide.:bowdown:bowdown:letsdrink


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *outcast (8/11/2008)*I would like to thank the RFRA for there unbelievable help in making this a great event for Pensacola. I hope they will consider having there tournament along with the shark tournament next year.




Count on it.


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

I took the family down there Saturday afternoon and was really surprised by all there was to do. I hadto drag the kids away from the live exhibit. Tommy and the crew did an incredible job and should be congratulated. If only all the tournaments put on such a good show! 

Paul Grimes


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

where was pound4pound?? did they not fish?


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Where you at kanemano?


----------



## Pathfinder (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Outcast and RFRA!


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

I was there Josh We had 2 solid runs and even chummed a monster to the back of the boat but he was a little gun shy as soon as he seen where the gravy was coming from he shot off like a bullet. We lost our anchor Sat. night and did'nt have a back up so we packed it in early.We will give er anothertry next year. Maybe we can do another unoffical this fall.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Me and Clay were talking about starting one this fall. I think hes gonna put up a poll for the dates any time.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Pound 4 pound won the early entry lotto so they got to fish entry free. Did'nt see them the whole time we were out.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I heard they lost a big one at the boat


----------



## The Groovy Hooker (Jul 22, 2008)

Congradulations to the young guns who won this one! Two days on that boat when it is sloppy, fishing for a great big fish and winning.You guys have big brassy ones.:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I saw Poind4Pound weigh in - did not see what they caught, but nothing big. They arrived at the scales right at the end and were there for about 15 minutes and then left.


----------



## doublej (Jan 14, 2009)

Does anyone remember how many boats fished this past year and what they ended up paying out for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd?


----------



## hydraz2 (Sep 22, 2010)

where can i find the species caught and the weight(or size) or the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place winners?


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

hydraz2 said:


> where can i find the species caught and the weight(or size) or the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place winners?


The 2010 tournament was cancelled. Last years results were.

1st My Amy....................399.4# Hammerhead
2nd Team Flat line...........246.4# Bull shark
3rd All R Nothing..............202.8# Tiger
4th Moving Expense.........198.6# Tiger
5th Jaw Jacker................181.2# nurse shark

Can wait till next year.


----------



## hydraz2 (Sep 22, 2010)

Jaw Jacker said:


> The 2010 tournament was cancelled. Last years results were.
> 
> 1st My Amy....................399.4# Hammerhead
> 2nd Team Flat line...........246.4# Bull shark
> ...


thankyou very much


----------

